# Περιστέρια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Απορία για περιστέρια ταϊσμένα στο χέρι

## χρηστος

επειδή ένας φίλος μου είναι περιστεράς έχει καμιά 100σταριά περιστέρια και είπε ότι μπορεί να μου δώσει μερικά μικρά μπορώ να τα ταΐσω στο χέρι για να είναι ήρεμα όταν μεγαλώσουν

----------


## Marilenaki

εχω ταισει περιστερια στα χερια και απο την προσωπικη μου εμπειρια εχω δει πως αν παρεις ενα μονο του για ταισμα και ασχοληθεις μαζι του δεν θα ξεκολλαει απο πανω σου (αυτο συμβαινει τωρα με το δικο μου) αλλα πιο παλια που ειχα ταισει 2 μωρα στο χερι επειδη ηταν 2 μετα τον απογαλακτησμο ηταν ηρεμα, αλλα ως εκει τιποτα παραπανω. οταν μεγαλωσαν αδιαφωρουσαν,απλα δεν φοβοντουσαν.

----------


## χρηστος

ε τότε θα πάρω 1 πόσων ήμερων να είναι κατά την γνώμη σου όταν το πάρω

----------


## panos70

Οταν αρχισει να τρωει μονο του και ειναι μικρο

----------

